# does anyone know what happend to these players



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

chris carr
michael hawkins
alton mason
eric elliott
mike doyle

does anyone know where they are currently stationed or where they will be next year??


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> eric elliott


He played two seasons in Lietuvos Rytas (Lithuania), then left for Ostende and was fired or so last season and this year he played in Ostrow Stal (Poland). Dont know where he will be next season.

Question for you ostend. It seems that you are fan of Telindus, so what can you say about Edie Cota. He became mine favorite player this year while playing in Zalgiris and I hope he will be back next season. If he and Sabas were on court at one time it would be awesome. Have you liked him when he was playing in Ostende?


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

You know here in belgium (ostend) everybody has a different opinion about ed, i didn't like him and i still don't, i know maybe too much of that man. I was (sorry to say it) glad when he left, i hope he stays in your team if you are happy with him, there are people who want him back here. I DON'T i'm sorry. I have been following this club for a long time, in the beginning i felt bad, because ed is the first player i hated coming to ostend. He played dirty against my best friend and other stuff that he does that not many people know but hey.. that is my problem. I don't know what the fuss is all about with ed, not a terrific point guard i've seen better ones pass by. 
But like i said everyone has his opinion and this is mine, in a way i can understand that people look up to him, but just not me.
So hopefully for you and for me, he stays there. But i do have to warn you he still remains having contact with people in belgium and according to them he doesn't like it there very much , probably just the girls.
Hope you do take this in a wrong way.
Goodluck with him, you'll need it


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

oh and about elliott i was wondering where he'll be this season, i hated it when they fired him, i liked him, his wife and the kids very much, had a great time with them. Was hard to say goodbye. Hope he played good this year because i wasn't able to track down the team's website, each time the page wouldn't load


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

> alton mason


This guy arrived in mid-season to HaPoel Galil Elyon in Israel for try outs. He played with the team maybe 2 games...and then was released. no idea where he's now...


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

I know he tried but all of the players that he played with here are still wondering what he's up to. He was okay. But that's ostend the fans always get close to the players and then they fire them and fans are left with a feeling of guilt. Ostend did the same with a player called mike nahar, well he's the bom , just hope that they find a team, they got a family to look after.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

Michael Hawkins started last year with Real Madrid but after poor performances -especially in European games- he was released. Then he signed for a top team in Belgium. Most probably,he will have to stick around that level of basketball.

Chris Carr -once upon a time was showing good scoring ability in the NBA- after been released from Boston, signed for AEK where he had some good games, but he didn't show any stability in his performances. He went to the Serbian League and a mediocre team (Lavovi Beograd) and alongside Grusanovic and Pantic saved the team from relegation. He didn't do anything special nor he fixed his shooting and range, but he was ok for a team like this.

As far as it concers Doyle, he stayed in Germany although he had to face some months ban for failing to pass doping control. I think he played again, but I am not sure


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

I know that michael came to belgium, ostend top team , see these guys every day, no top team here yet. 
I know michael can play on a top level for sho , he's great , he just never got a break in ostend , everybody yelling and cussing at him, no wonder he wasn't happy. Best of luck to him.
Let me know if he signs somewhere else will ya?
Chris he's ok, had the chance to meet his crazy *** in athens last year, he's okay as a player and person, hope he makes it into a better team.
Is it sure that he'll stay in beograd??
And mike , mike's cool, no drugs, was just medicins, he played yeah, but i wanted to know more what he's gonna do next season, stay in germany or not?
Thanks


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

ostend, you seem to be near the team, so I'll keep bothering you and ask about Lithuanian players, who have played there. Can you describe, how you liked Praske, Giedraitis and Kaukenas. Will Kaukenas stay in your team next season?


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah i'm very close to the team, i liked vp (praskevicius) because what that man can do to change a game, it's amazing , i got along great with him and his wife (kinda was hoping for him to come back), he's truly one of the best centers i have ever seen. He did get a lot of comment because he doesn't smile often, well the people he respected, they were the ones to see him smile. Miss that man like crazy in ostend but hey, i hope that i can see him and his wife and baby Eva again someday.

Rauno Pehka well he made the entire arena laugh when he would go for 3, fall on his *** and make the shot. Eatch time , garanteed fun :grinning: 

Rimas (Kaukenas) is a magnifecent team player, sometimes he takes the wrong decision, like not pass the ball , no easy shots , but he was the one that did help us win lots of games. Everybody wanted him to stay, he was an ever smiling player. Don't know where he'll go next. Hope for a good team and close to his girl who plays in Italy. We'll miss his 3-point shot, thanks to that, we didn't go to the second division. He was one of the better players. Shame to see him go, but that's the club ,eatch time they have someone good. They think he's too expensive.

I must say if all lithuanian players are like that , like the 3 i was pleased to have met. Then y'all got some fine teams and players, hope to meet some more players of your country. There are also other lithuanian players in belgium, but i can't remember their names. But definetely keep on making those players.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh and giedraitis was also about great in everything. He was crazy but he helped us win a championship, something we wouldn't have won without him


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for answers. Just BTW, Rauno Pehka is estonian, not lithuanian.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah sorry bout that kinda realized 5 minutes ago sorry man , my bad


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

with you guys being in europe, you probably have more efficient means of tracking players, but i personally use www.usbasket.com and go to the search 4 player link on the bottom left

or the ex ncaa tracker is pretty good too


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

most ex ncaa players who didnt make it to the nba team will most likely ends up playing in overseas, then there are levels among them also, the best of them went to the best countries available then second tier went to second tier countries, there goes for third tiers, four tiers (such as china, philippines etc) then fifth tiers, sixth tiers (saudi arabia, bharain etc etc such as god shammgod)


----------

